# My new foster is sick - Help.



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

My new foster, Chief, is ten years old and about 85 pounds. He was neutered on monday the 3rd of may. He came home from the vets on the 4th and then came directly to me. He has been doing very well but is now exhibiting signs of a cough. It sounds like something is stuck in his throat. This happens if he gets excited or pants a lot. I noticed that they gave him a bordetella injection and a rabies vaccination before e left the clinic. 

I am wondering if this is a reaction to the bordetella? Can they get the virus from the injection? If he does have it, are my dogs at risk. One of my girls had the intranasal bordetella in january and the other got hers on monday the 3rd. Which leads me to my next question. Could my foster have gotten bordetella from the intranasal vaccine my girl got on monday? Am I going to end up with a house full of coughing dogs? 

To top it all off.... I am sick and coughing too :dohunrelated, lol)


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It could be from the tube they stuck down his throat for the neuter, but I am guess kennel cough. Was he at a shelter. Hopefully your girls will be fine. You probably have some noisy nights ahead ! Thank you for helping him. You might want to use seperate bowls for him and don't let him and the girls drink the same water.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> It could be from the tube they stuck down his throat for the neuter, but I am guess kennel cough. Was he at a shelter. Hopefully your girls will be fine. You probably have some noisy nights ahead ! Thank you for helping him. You might want to use seperate bowls for him and don't let him and the girls drink the same water.


He was an owner surrender. Do I need to buy a baby gate and keep them separated too?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe, but it's probably too late. Is he on antibiotics yet?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

He is on antibiotics but not for kennel cough. He has a bladder infection. I am really kind of surprised they did the neuter before that was cleared up. My vet won't do any procedure if there is any sign of infection.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am VERY surprised too !! Thinking this boy may need to be in the hospital !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would say that it is more than likely from the tube down his throat. Agree with Claire'sFriend that you might want to make sure they are drinking from seperate bowls just to be on the safe side. There are different kinds of kennel cough and the vaccine doesnt cover all kinds of kennel cough. but you might want to call the vet just to make sure tomorrow. I have read that the incubation time for kennel cough is around one week, so I think it would be longer for it to show up. Good luck and hope he will be ok.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I am keeping a close eye on him. He has no fever,eats and drinks well, and his energy level is good. He only coughs if he pants or gets excited. He is sleeping quietly now and seems fine. I'll be watching throughout the night. I am sleeping on the couch because I am sick. I am very close to him all the time. If things take a turn for the worse, I'll have him at the emergency vet pronto.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I would say that it is more than likely from the tube down his throat..


I wondered about this too, but wouldn't that have been evident before now? He did not start coughing until this evening.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Faelan had kennel cough several weeks ago, in addition to one of his brothers and his brothers house mate. The brother was vaccinated so it was one of the variants that are not covered with the vaccine. Casey and Towhee did NOT catch it so I think it was a combination of being exposed to the virus and stress (in Faelan's case a weekend of shows) - I was advised to separate the dogs but I figured it was already too late at that point so while separated during the day (Faelan stayed inside), they were not separated at night.

Faelan never lost his appetite and had good energy. He coughed on exertion or excitement. He was on antibiotics which made him nauseous, but other than that the only sign he was sick was the cough (a deep honking cough).

So, it does sound similar to what Chief has and I would get him to the vet - the incubation period can be anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks. I figure Towhee and Casey are clear and Faelan will just start to be allowed near other dogs this weekend.

The vet staff had him come in and go out by a separate entrance so you do want to make sure the staff knows a suspected kennel cough is coming if you decide to bring Chief to the vets.

Good luck


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your foster*

Your Foster

My guess too is that cough is from the tube down his throat during surgery.
Snobear coughed for about 5 days after his surgery. My Husband Ken's throat also gets very irritated after surgery and he coughs and his throat hurts.

It could be Kennel Cough, too, but my gut says from the tube from surgery.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Did they test him for heartworms?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Have you taken Cheif to the vet? What did they say?


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Coughing is such a generic symptom, it could be associated to several things including:
- Tracheal irritation from esophageal tube during surgery
- Kennel cough
- Heartworms
- an underlying heart condition

Best thing to do is to get him checked by a veterinarian. He will probably need to be on antibiotics for infection and a steroid for the tracheal irritation.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Did they test him for heartworms?


Yes , he is heartworm negative and is a preventative now.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Update*

Thank you to those of you who answered my post. 

Chief made it through the entire night with no coughing. He has had his breakfast and played a little with no coughing. He seems very happy and enthusiastic this morning. Since he is already on an antibiotic for an unrelated condition, I am going to take the watch and wait approach. If the coughing returns, I'll contact the vet. 

Thanks again for all your help and reassurance. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

So glad Chief is doing better today. Yes, just watch and wait-it was probably the tube during surgery that irritated his throat.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering how he is doing now?? I hope better !!!:crossfing


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Just wondering how he is doing now?? I hope better !!!:crossfing


Other than a little nausea from the antibiotics, he is doing great! He is so sweet. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Try a ginger snap or two.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi! How is Chief doing? I hear bullysticks are quite popular! :doh:

:smooch:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Try a ginger snap or two.


For me or for Chief? LOL. Seriously, does that work?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It does work really good for car sickness. And I say for both of you !!!:


----------

